# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  محاسبه شیب خط

## life24

با درود

دوستان این سوال من مربوط به ریاضیات دبیرستان است اما این مبحث ربطی به درس و کنکور نداره و من درسم در این مقاطع تمام شده ، اما فراموش کردم.
 منتها چون مسلط ترین افراد به این مباحث ، دوستان دوره دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی هستند،من اینجا مطرح کردم.
از این بابت گفتم که عزیزان فکر نکنند این مال درس یا کنکور هست و باعث نگرانی و استرس اونها بشه)

امکان داره بفرمائید در منحنی سه تیکه ای زیر شیب رو چطور بدست میاریم؟ شیب در سه خط ی که مشخص شده.

و دوم اینکه این تابع هدف رو کسی میتونه توضیح بده؟ این ضرب و تفریق ها به خاطر چی هست و بر چه اساسی؟ ممنون
عکس ها ضمیمه شد

----------


## Phenotype_2

شیب خط بنا به تعریف نسبت تغییرات عرض به تغییرات طول وقتی در جهت مثبت طول حرکت میکنی. برای مثال وقتی شیب خطی +3 هستش، ینی هر واحد افرایش طول 3 واحد افزایش عرض ایجاد میکنه یا وقت شیب -2 ه ینی ار واحد افزایش طول دو واحد کاهش عرض داره.
چون شیب نسبت تغییرات عرض به تغییرات طوله پس شیب هر خط تانژانت زاویه ایه که با جهت مثبت محور طولها ایجاد شده. چون هر خط مورب دو خط موازی رو با زاویه یکسانی قطع میکنه پس شیب هر خط تانژانت زاویه ایه که اون خط با هر خط موازی محور طولها میسازه.

شیب پاره خط اولت میشه va / a
شیب پاره خط دومت  vb - va / b-a

اگه شیب خطی m باشه و از نقطه x0,y0 بگزره، معادله خط میشه:
y = m (x-x0) + y0الان روی این شکل محورها بجای x و y به ترتیب u و v هستن. شیب خطها هم به الفا و بتا و گاماس. واسه همین معادلات سه خط اونجوری نوشته شده.

----------


## life24

> *
> اگه شیب خطی m باشه و از نقطه x0,y0 بگزره، معادله خط میشه:
> y = m (x-x0) + y0الان روی این شکل محورها بجای x و y  به ترتیب u و v هستن. شیب خطها هم به الفا و بتا و گاماس. واسه همین  معادلات سه خط اونجوری نوشته شده.
> *


*ممنون از پاسخ شما * 

 این گوشه خودش یک توضیح داده. مثلا اگر الفا بزرگ تر از 1 باشه ، a=L/3 میشه , بتا بزرگ از 1 شد، ان وقت b=2/3L هست.. 
میشه بفرمائید بر چه اساس یا قایده و فرمولی هست . و چرا این شیب و این مقادیر برای بزرگ از 1 هست؟

جسارتا شیب اون خط که گاما هست رو چطور بدست میارن؟ چون محور V مقداری براش مشخص نشده . سمت U درست هست که L هست اما سمت V نیست چیزی
 واقعا ممنون

----------


## Phenotype_2

من نمیدونم این رابط رو بر چه اساسی نوشته. احتمالا محدودیت های فیزیکی مسله باعث شده الفا و بتا و گاما بزرگتر از 1 باشن. اینکه چرا الفا شده ال سوم هم محدودیت دیگه از مسله بوده.

گاما میشه vl - vb / l - b. ینی تغییرات عرض به تغییرات عرض ب تغییرات طول. این گبته بودم. نگفتم؟

----------


## life24

دوستان سلام مجدد
ما اگر بخواهیم شیب خط وسطی ، به صورت صاف نباشه و با یک پارامتر اون رو شبیه به این مقدار زرد کنیم . چی رو باید در معادله خط دستکاری کنیم؟
مثلا به سمت داخل یا بیرون(مثل زرد) بشه و خط صاف نباشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## the END

با توان رسوندن

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دوستان سلام مجدد
> ما اگر بخواهیم شیب خط وسطی ، به صورت صاف نباشه و با یک پارامتر اون رو شبیه به این مقدار زرد کنیم . چی رو باید در معادله خط دستکاری کنیم؟
> مثلا به سمت داخل یا بیرون(مثل زرد) بشه و خط صاف نباشه


هر معادله ای ک بصورت y=ax +b نباشه و به این صورت هم قابل توشتن نباشه ی منحنیه و هر منحنی ای ی انحنا داره ک بهش میگیم تقعر. خط ی منحنی با تقعر صفره. اینکه تقعر چیه و چطور تعریف یا محاسبه میشه بماند.
منحنی ها در حالت کلی اصلا شبیه ax+b نیستن که بخای با معادله خط مقایسشون کنی و بخای با تغییر پارامتر تبدیلشون کنی ب خط.

----------

